Ask HN: Who is running a profitable SaaS company? - indiedevlvlpr
======
krm01
Founder of [https://fairpixels.pro](https://fairpixels.pro), we run a UX/UI
design firm like a SaaS. Started out just by myself but grew to 5-figures a
month in about 3 months if I recall correctly. We are profitable. In the
process we niched down to work with mostly B2B Software companies.

To give a bit more context on how we run the business. We basically eliminated
almost all the cost and extra work that normal agencies have. Agencies spend
time networking, run ad campaigns, pay for expensive offices, etc. Most of
their unpaid hours then get forwared to their clients. These are hidden in
high hourly rates. (I know this because I have worked for agencies for years).

At Fairpixels we eliminated all of these things so we don’t have to make
customers pay for unpaid hours so we can lower their expenses. We then get to
focus on the work we love. Designing awesome proeucts. It’s not our goal to
build a billion dollar juggernaut. I want our team to spend time with family
and friends. Be fulfilled at the end of each day. Not worry about stuff that
is not related to their core skills of designing world class products.

I think everybody benefits.

------
satvikpendem
Many people. Check
[https://www.indiehackers.com/products?minRevenue=1](https://www.indiehackers.com/products?minRevenue=1)
for more details, and the forum itself for discussions.

